

Why I won't be applying for Y Combinator - kd5bjo
http://haleret.posterous.com/why-i-wont-be-applying-for-ycombinator

======
towndrunk
The title makes it sound like there is a problem with Y Combinator when in
fact, he is just not ready to apply. Not much of a post really.

